# Think of me tonight.



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Think of me tonight.

1300hrs engine conked out on what was probably the busiest street in Milan. Just cut out (fuel problem I think). Called ADAC, and in the mean time (20 mins later) I got it started and on to a quieter part of the road and away from the tramlines :roll: . But waited for the breakdown truck.

Engine was starting and running by the time that the breakdown guy arrived and I offered to follow him rather than put our 3.3 mtrs ontop of his truck and risk the top taken off our van (it was 21 clicks to the MB garage]. High speed chase following the maddest Italian driver through rush hour city traffic.

Finally got to garage. Deal with you in the morning. Fine I thought (We are used to wild camping) and went around the corner to the rather down at heal industrial est.

Just finishing a cup of tea when a guy comes up. He owns one of the adjacent factories and HIGHLY recommends that we don’t spend the night there. His delivery lorries have refused to due to break-ins. There was a nice suburb 2 miles away. Thanks very much. 

Finished my tea, could I get bit started? Could I buggery

Pretty sure though that in lockdown we are impregnable, and bikes on the back are cheapies.

As I said think of us tonight.  

Dick


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Blimey dick majes you vwant to stand guard outside doesn't it just leave a light on and you should be ok
Good luck mate
Phill


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

just wondering if any members in the area to join up with you.
put the costly toys away somewhere really safe. Leave out anything that is cheap.
Then they may break in to leave you something instead.

but seriously who knows what the lorries were carrying.

cabby


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Let us know if you get through the night safely Dick. If you haven't updated this thread by the time I log on in the morning then I will have to assume the worst! Good luck or should I say buona fortuna!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I never thought I would feel anxious or sorry for a bellicose anti-royalist anarchist, and a Welshman to boot, 

BUT, I do feel for you Dick and hope everything is OK in the morning.  

Geoff


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Pity you could not have been allowed to stay in the Merc compound.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Well, I'm busy thinking about you but not convinced it will actually help. 
I really hope you survive the night in comfort cos if you don't I'll be feeling guilty that I didn't think hard enough. :lol: 



Chris


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Waiting for your morning post

Leave a light on just so it's obvious you are in there

A Cabby says a lorries load would be much more attractive than a motorhome

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Bloody hell Dick. Nightmare.

Let us know your ok. Stable door and all that but you should have invested in some proper motorhome defence products!

Defend your motorhome!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

What a bummer, we stayed a night at the back of Car Glass in Milan waiting for our windscreen replacing, It was fine except it was the fiercest thunder storm we have ever witnessed all night,, no flash then a bang, the flash and bang were together and shook the van.

We just rolled out the canopy got two chairs and sat outside watching, it was that humid warm and noisy you would never sleep anyway..

Don't worry you will be safe for one night I am sure. Just hope you get the van fixed easily..

ray.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

This could be a good opportunity for some genuine research. Keep your noses peeled for any sign of gas! Never yet reported inItaly but you never know :lol: 
Seriously I do sympathize and trust that all will be well.
Sleep tight!

Alan


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Can I have yer Boots mate?


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

What a [email protected]@er. I guessed you were heading back from Sicily about now and wondered where you were.

I hope the toe rags keep away, and that everything is fine in the morning.

I'll be thinking of the two of you.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You still there Dick? eh?

Im going to stay awake all night in case I am needed!

I think you should do the same.

You could always read the Stellplatz Terror story. That should keep you up! :lol:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-109052-stellplatz-terror.html


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm sure those delivery lorries are far more attractive to the little sods. But it does not stop the nerves. Will be thinking of you and hope you get some sleeps.
p-c


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Are you ok ?

Probably sleeping like a baby, it's morning already

Aldra


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Fingers crossed !!!!!
Mel.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Morning and all is well. Thanks for all your concern. Will post later little battery. 

Dick


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Phew !!!


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

You'll be making a grave error if you kill us.

There are a quarter of a million Italians in Britain and they'll be made to suffer. Every restaurant, cafe, ice-cream parlor, gambling den and nightclub in London, Liverpool and Glasgow will be smashed.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *cheshiregordon wrote: *You'll be making a grave error if you kill us.
> 
> There are a quarter of a million Italians in Britain and they'll be made to suffer. Every restaurant, cafe, ice-cream parlor, gambling den and nightclub in London, Liverpool and Glasgow will be smashed.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

As long as they didnt blow his bloody doors off!

Glad your ok Dick!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Glad to hear you survived Dick. Hope the problem is quickly traced and sorted.

Will be doing similar on Sunday night up near Benidorm waiting to have new tyres fitted on Monday morning. Usually it doesn't bother me but I suppose you never know, Alan.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Good to hear that the night was uneventful Dick and hope you get it sorted quickly.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

A big sigh of relief Dick. Now for the serious bit, the battery. :lol: :lol:


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

How many prisoners did you take Dick :?: have you left them all tied up in the street for the cops to pick up :lol: hope you get the problem sorted.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Glandwr said:


> Morning and all is well. Thanks for all your concern. Will post later little battery.
> 
> Dick


Who is little battery?


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Relieved all went well. Now you can enter add the co-ordinates to the MHF database as a wildcamping spot. :lol: 


Chris


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Hi Glandwr

I hope you will have been into the workshops by now with the fault fixed & are now on your way 

just wondering of your experience with ADAC ?

did they charge you ?


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

teemyob said:


> Glandwr said:
> 
> 
> > Morning and all is well. Thanks for all your concern. Will post later little battery.
> ...


I think Glandwr was running low on his tablet or laptop battery ?

but where is he now , he made it through the night but no sign of him since


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Dick. I didn't say anything last night as I didn't want to worry you, but when I was trucking, once, I loaded late on a Friday night at Como.
Now, we all know that Como is a tourist, sort of must go to place, but just as I was about to leave the groupage warehouse, at about midnight, the Manager asked me where I was going to stop to sleep.
Having been working since about 6 that morning, I said that I would be sleeping at the first services, just down the road. 
Shock horror  well not really, but he most certainly told me that it was too dangerous to overnight in the area  
That is why Italian leather shoes, usually were transported by two trucks  the left in one truck and the right in another.
Anyway, I am very happy you have survived, but there again, you are well accustomed to Italy
I hope you have a safe trip home, we are coming your way in a couple of weeks.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Glad all turned out just fine, however no one asked if your ears were burning at all last night, as so many of us were thinking of you.
Only asking of course in the interests of science.


cabby


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Gosh what a difference a day makes. Left behind the big smoke of Milan and are parked in a wild spot found on CCinfos on the shores of Lake Pusiano. Everyone in the charming town are extremely friendly. Chap came down in a range rover before to drop up off all kinds of glossy tourist leaflets (in English) we could be here for a week.  

Last night was quite a revelation for a country boy. All kinds of nefarious goings on; white vans exchanging goods, expensive black cars (trading drugs?) very shady characters and the odd very glamorous lady  .

As I said we were in lock down and peeping through cracks. I didn’t leave a light on for fear that some might think we were offering something. Got to sleep eventually with the help of a few generous J&Bs, Only to be awoken at 3.30 by loud car? alarm.

This morning though all quiet and we were intact. Van started (would you believe) and we went back around the corner to the MB garage. 

Waited (over 5 hours) while they worked on it. Eventually got a total bill for 119 euros!!!! 8 euros parts and 23 VAT, rest was labour. I hate to think what it would have cost in the UK!!!

For the technically minded it was a rubber seal that had failed on the fuel injector assembly. I think it took a long time because Hymer leaves such little room to access the engine in their A Class designs. At one time the mechanic had to retire to treat a nasty head wound he sustained  .

Thanks all again for the moral help through the night

Dick


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Trev reference to battery was that in the excitement I hadn’t put the phone on to charge so couldn’t post.


Trek I have been with ADACX for 5 years now and am very happy with them. This was the 3 time I have called them out. Twice in France, called out and fixed on side of the road, no recovery involved and this time when I followed the recovery truck to the garage. Not being charged a penny and very prompt service.


Dick


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So. I stayed awake all night

For nothing :lol:  

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *aldra wrote: *So. I stayed awake all night
> 
> For nothing :lol:
> 
> Aldra


What were you hoping for? Dick waking up with a horses head on the pillow. Actually Dick have you checked the garage?

Glad you have found somewhere ideal. I would be interested in the GPS for that spot if you can be bothered. Dont worry if you cant Ill find it on CC Infos.

Thats the good thing about motorhoming. You can end up somewhere rubbish with a problem and once its resloved the next day your somewhere wonderful.

Hope you enjoy it at the lake.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Place called Bosiso Parini Barry, N45.80269, E9.28705. Pay and dislpay day time 5euro, free at night, walk into town

Dick


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> Place called Bosiso Parini Barry, N45.80269, E9.28705. Pay and dislpay day time 5euro, free at night, walk into town
> 
> Dick


Is this it? http://goo.gl/maps/xRtLh

Couldnt get much nearer the lake! Will bear that one in mind as its scooter distance from Como.

Cheers
BD


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

That brilliant location is included in Uncleswede's comprehensive spreadsheet.

If you have downloaded it from his earlier thread, then you already have it.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

That's it Barry. Bright sunshine though :lol: 

Dick


----------

